# Amplificador Con STK-4241v



## acuariodj (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola a todos¡¡¡ Hace una semana termine de armar el ampli con el stk. La verdad funciona barbaro. Ahora quiero que me recomienden ustedes que saben mucho mas que yo un ampli hibrido de alrededor de los 300 wrms (mono)en 8ohm. Si a alguien le interesa les subo las fotos. los planos y el diseño del que arme. Un abrazo a todos¡¡


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2011)

una pregunta: hiciste un amplificador estereo con un STK4241V o hiciste un amplificador en puente con un STK4241V? por que si lo montas en puente mas o menos es lo que vas a obtener, y el sonido seria increible.


----------



## acuariodj (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola ferchito, lo que arme fue un ampli stereo, ya que el integrado stk es stereo. Su configuracion interna es stereo. Tengo entendido que hay forma de crear un ampli de la forma que vos decis, armando un circuito con dos integrados (stk en este caso) puenteados para mas potencia. es lo unico que puedo decirte no me pidas mas detalles por no los se. Por ahora puedo ayudarte con alguno de estos.
un abrazoo y suerte¡¡¡


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 14, 2011)

acuariodj dijo:


> Hola a todos¡¡¡ Hace una semana termine de armar el ampli con el stk. La verdad funciona barbaro. Ahora quiero que me recomienden ustedes que saben mucho mas que yo un ampli hibrido de alrededor de los 300 wrms (mono)en 8ohm. Si a alguien le interesa les subo las fotos. los planos y el diseño del que arme. Un abrazo a todos¡¡



este no es hibrido, pero es un buen circuito, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/#post18215, 
Saludos!


----------



## acuariodj (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola pipa09 como va? Bueno estuve viendo el circuito que me recomendaste hacer. Al parece es de 300 en 2 ohm. Puede ser o me equivoco? Vos lo armaste? Espero tu consejo. Un abrazoo¡¡


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 15, 2011)

Si, asi es, yo no lo he ensamblado, pero mucha gente de aca si lo hizo, sino aca tenes otro, este si lo use varias veces.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/
Saludos!


----------



## acuariodj (Abr 2, 2011)

Aca les dejo unas fotos del ampli. Acepto opiniones de todo tipo . Si alguien esta interesado 
en armarlo diganmelo asi subo los esquematicos y los pcb que los diseñe yo ( los PCB).


----------



## jesus herney (Abr 3, 2011)

oye acuariodj me gusto tu ampli pero un pregunta tengo un stk 4231 sengun miro es similar al 4241 sera que me sirve el mismo pcb? descargue el zip pero hay solo fotos, serias tan amable y subes el archivo de el pcb para abrirlo con el Pcb Wizard de antemano mil gracias amigo.


----------



## acuariodj (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola jesus primero baja las hojas de datos de los dos integrados 4231 y 4241, en la misma hoja te dice si es compatible con otro stk. Cualquier duda avisame y tratare de ayudarte. abrazo


----------



## jesus herney (Abr 10, 2011)

Si acuariodj ya baje los data sheet y el pcb es igual solo que el stk4231 es de 100wats por canal y el stk 4241 es de 120 wats por canal, así que si me sirve el mismo pcb que tu tienes. saludos...


----------



## acuariodj (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola Jesus aca te dejo el impreso que hice yo, si anduviste investigando en la web hay otro impreso para ese integrado. aca te adjunto el archivo. Ahora me toca a mi pedirte ayuda. la placa de proteccion se me activa cuando los graves empiezan a ser mas intensos y desconecta los parlantes. podras ayudarme?


----------



## jesus herney (Abr 13, 2011)

Mira acuariodj estuve analizando así de carrerita tu problema y veo que el sistema de proteccion esta para 80 vatios y el stk4241 es de 120 vatios, en el archivo de funcionamiento dice, "_*"En caso de utilizar amplificadores de más de 80W tal vez sea necesario aumentar levemente las tensiones de referencia de IC1A e IC1B, esto se ajustará empíricamente.""

“lleve la tensión de los comparadores a 6v. y cuando los graves suenan con mas intensidad la proteccion se activa”*_

solución seria variar un poco las resistencias r1 y r2 para ic 1a y r3 y r4 para ic 1b
espero que te sirva 
en cuanto al pcb que me enviaste no lo puedo imprimir por que aparece como imagen de mapa de bits 
saludosss


----------



## andreslazari (Ago 5, 2011)

acuario que trafo usaste para este ampli?


----------



## tincho94 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hola, vi tu proyecto que armaste y veo que tiene unos años publicado, yo estube buscando circuitos con stk, y vi muchos que van de 60, 70, 80 a 100w...

Me decidi por este stk4241v que entrega 120w estereo para armar, queria consultarte si tienes el circuito en archivo pcb wizard y el diagrama de los componentes, por lo que vi en las fotos que subiste, y queria saber si aun lo tienes funcionando al ampli y que tal te resulto en estos años?
 gracias y saludos!


----------



## acuariodj (Mar 20, 2015)

hola tincho94, tendria que buscar la info, supongo que la tengo, este finde largo la busco y la comparto. el ampli todavia esta funcionando. y la verdad que mas de un amigo me la quizo comprar. pero no esta en venta. prefiero armar una y venderla pero la mia no se vende jaja, te comento, a este ampli le agregue placa decontrol de temperatura, placa de retardo y proteccion de cc. La verdad es que ni yo pense que iba a responder de tal manera, nunca me dejo tirado y la he exijido al mango.. el trafo en ese momento lo tuve que comprar, es de 36-0-36 6 amp. para alimentar los cooler arme una fuente aparte con un trafo aparte justamente porque no sabia armar trafos. Tambien arme otra de 200+200, pero en esa me anime a bobinar el trafo yo. cualquier duda que tengas no dudes en consultar, en este foro mas de uno te va a poder ayudar son todos muy colaboradores. un saludo


----------

